# Import Question



## sbjapan (Jul 19, 2010)

I live half time in Australia and half time in the United States. I used to live in Hong Kong before I retired. I bought a lamp in Hong Kong - its base is 4 abaci (abacuses?) made of wood. The bottom of the lamp, where the abaci are fixed is solid wood - stained and lacquered. I took this lamp back to the United States when I retired last year with no problems. Now I want to bring it to my place in Australia.

I think I can bring this into Australia from the United States - I'll box it up and check it like one of my allowed baggage. I will also declare it to Customs.

Is there anything else I should do to ensure this will get in? I would be absolutely heart-broken if the authorities took it off me. It's like a piece of furniture - not rough. The separate abacus parts are also finished and painted.

Any other hints?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Make sure you declare it. They usually will just check it on site to ensure it doesn't have any bugs in it and let it go. 
As long as you properly declare it you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## sbjapan (Jul 19, 2010)

Boboa said:


> Make sure you declare it. They usually will just check it on site to ensure it doesn't have any bugs in it and let it go.
> As long as you properly declare it you shouldn't have an issue.


Thanks, Boboa. I ALWAYS declare everything on the "tell us about" list, and will do so when I bring the lamp in. I always get tickled at the Customs agents - I'm from the US, and they always ask me three times about beef jerky! Because I happen to be a vegetarian, this makes me laugh! And it seems that they are also aware of how we Americans from southern states like our grits! They've never even blinked when I've told them I have a carton of grits with me.

I brought a framed picture in last time. The Customs agent was very nice - especially when he saw the frame was smooth and painted.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

sbjapan said:


> The Customs agent was very nice - especially when he saw the frame was smooth and painted.


They are usually nice. It is dodgy people who never declare and pretend they didn't "know" or didn't understand. Those people annoy them the most.

I had an Apple once when I was coming back from visiting family, funny enough I forgot to declare it and it was interesting when the customs agent said "What is wrong with you today, you always declare your items properly!"  I guess they keep record of these declarations. So since you have been always "by the book" just worry about having an amazing trip


----------



## ninawill (Jul 10, 2012)

I would make sure you declare it as they will most certainly check it, and it would take a lot longer for you to go about your flight plan, I would also recommend maybe getting some international insurance on it, don't know if there is such a thing? Just in case it breaks in the overhead compartments, or under your seat. I'm always precocious because Ive broken my laptop twice in the last year from flying.


----------

